# First unwrapped pork butt



## Apage93 (Feb 5, 2020)

Well after 12 hours I've finally gotten the pork butt up to 200.  Still a couple degrees left to go.  I decided not to wrap this one but did spritz it every hour to try and keep it somewhat moist. First time trying the unwrapped method. What do you think? Going to let it sit in a cooler before making it pulled pork!


----------



## jfleming9232 (Feb 5, 2020)

I rarely wrap, myself.  I use a 1-1-1 ratio of apple cider vinegar/lemon juice/water to spritz with and everything usually works out fine!  I think you've got a good plan going.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Feb 5, 2020)

Apage93 said:


> Well after 12 hours I've finally gotten the pork butt up to 200.  Still a couple degrees left to go.  I decided not to wrap this one but did spritz it every hour to try and keep it somewhat moist. First time trying the unwrapped method. What do you think? Going to let it sit in a cooler before making it pulled pork!


Looks good I've done plenty of butts unwrapped and they were plenty moist! I like to smoke mine in a foil pan to catch the drippings and add a little bit of them to the pork after I pull it.


----------



## normanaj (Feb 5, 2020)

Haven't wrapped in years.Not wrapping is one less thing to do.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't wrap either. never had a problem


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 5, 2020)

I've never wrapped a butt.  If yours is a bone in butt, don't sweat the temps, beyond using them as a rough idea.  Whenever the bone can be pulled out of the meat, clean, she's ready for a rest and pull.

I've never spritzed a butt, either, and never had a dried out one.  Not to be overly harsh, but spritzing a butt seams to me like a solution to a non existent problem.  Every time you open your smoker to spritz, your losing heat and extending your cook time.   I figure on butts taking 2 hours per pound.  That's pretty much the longest I've had them take,  (smoking at 225* to 250*), sometimes they take a little lless time but I plan for 2 hours per LB.


----------



## Apage93 (Feb 5, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> I've never wrapped a butt.  If yours is a bone in butt, don't sweat the temps, beyond using them as a rough idea.  Whenever the bone can be pulled out of the meat, clean, she's ready for a rest and pull.
> 
> I've never spritzed a butt, either, and never had a dried out one.  Not to be overly harsh, but spritzing a butt seams to me like a solution to a non existent problem.  Every time you open your smoker to spritz, your losing heat and extending your cook time.   I figure on butts taking 2 hours per pound.  That's pretty much the longest I've had them take,  (smoking at 225* to 250*), sometimes they take a little lless time but I plan for 2 hours per LB.


Thanks for the info! I would agree that opening the smoker drops the temp I noticed that right away.  Do you use a water bowl or just let it roll the way it is?


----------



## Apage93 (Feb 5, 2020)

jfleming9232 said:


> I rarely wrap, myself.  I use a 1-1-1 ratio of apple cider vinegar/lemon juice/water to spritz with and everything usually works out fine!  I think you've got a good plan going.


Thanks for the comment! I'll have to try the lemon juice method. I used a apple cider and water for this one.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 5, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> I've never spritzed a butt, either, and never had a dried out one. Not to be overly harsh, but spritzing a butt seams to me like a solution to a non existent problem. Every time you open your smoker to spritz, your losing heat and extending your cook time


Bingo. . .


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 5, 2020)

Apage93 said:


> Thanks for the info! I would agree that opening the smoker drops the temp I noticed that right away.  Do you use a water bowl or just let it roll the way it is?



I use a Weber 18 " WSM for most butts.  It has a water bowl but I have it partially filled with sand, no water.  Water in the WSM bowl is very messy and the function is primarily for tempering , (evening out), the heat in the smoker.

Basically;  I cut a plywood disc to sit about 1/3rd of the depth of the water bowl then filled the bowl with sand on top of the plywood disc till it was rounded over just a bit above the rim of the bowl, then covered that all with aluminum foil.  (Easy clean up).   I feel like this works better than water in evening out the smoke chamber temps and is much easier to clean up than a water bowl full of water and oils from your meat.

I have used my Char Griller Akorn for butts also.  No water bowl or heat sink of any kind.


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 5, 2020)

I stopped wrapping butts a long time ago. I think it produces a better bark. Yours looks awesome!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2020)

You are getting a lot of info and others will chime in as to their way. All in all you can try different methods and then decide what you like best as it all comes do to personal preference.

I too do not wrap and don't spritz either I do use the water pan in my smoker. Some will inject them so it all comes down to what works for you.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 6, 2020)

I've been a spritzer but after reading all these replys that'll become a thing of the past, adds way too much time due to heat loss. I always have a large pan of water in my offset right under whatever I'm cooking, I think it's visible on these ribs I smoked yesterday. It not only keeps things moist but eliminates a ton of clean up. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I've been a spritzer but after reading all these replys that'll become a thing of the past, adds way too much time due to heat loss. I always have a large pan of water in my offset right under whatever I'm cooking, I think it's visible on these ribs I smoked yesterday. It not only keeps things moist but eliminates a ton of clean up. RAY
> View attachment 431406



Try placing a pan of bake beans under them for a awesome added flavor I do that a lot but I still use water pan.

Warren


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks for the photos and all the ensuing comments. I've always been able to produce a great pork butt in a crock pot, but lacked the confidence that I could smoke one. No more - I'm going to give this a try on the smoker. Thanks again!


----------



## Apage93 (Feb 6, 2020)

Dirty Nails said:


> Thanks for the photos and all the ensuing comments. I've always been able to produce a great pork butt in a crock pot, but lacked the confidence that I could smoke one. No more - I'm going to give this a try on the smoker. Thanks again!


Just give it some patience and it'll turn out great! I used a hickory/apple blend for the wood and it turned out the best one yet!  Good luck!


----------



## Apage93 (Feb 6, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I've been a spritzer but after reading all these replys that'll become a thing of the past, adds way too much time due to heat loss. I always have a large pan of water in my offset right under whatever I'm cooking, I think it's visible on these ribs I smoked yesterday. It not only keeps things moist but eliminates a ton of clean up. RAY
> View attachment 431406


Those ribs look great! That's a smart idea, I think eventually I'll have to get an offset smoker as it seems to be the method of choice for the majority of people.  I'd assume it gets better flavor, but probably have to monitor the heat more than an electric?


----------



## Apage93 (Feb 6, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Try placing a pan of bake beans under them for a awesome added flavor I do that a lot but I still use water pan.
> 
> Warren


I'm for sure going to try that with baked beans on my next one! That sounds so good


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2020)

A butt has so much intramuscular fat that it is almost impossible to dry one out. I've smoked butts from 210 -300, and the only difference I could find is the cook time is shorter at the high heat. The flavor & juiciness is the same.
Al


----------



## Khaymanbb (Feb 7, 2020)

I think the difference between wrapping and not wrapping just comes down to how long do you want to cook it.  I've done both, and both come out good and juicy, though the unwrapped one does have a much more pronounced bark.  However, after shredding and applying the finishing sauce, the bark still softens up quite a bit, so it pretty much all just comes down to length of cook, in my opinion.   Looks good, ribs too,ray.


----------

